
What is the best time to register a domain? - wootez
When is the best time to register a domain? After you&#x27;ve built the site or before you build the site.  AFAIK you should register the domain with search engines right after you buy it so it can crawl your sites and give you extra page views.  But if I leave it too late to buy it, I might lose the domain?
======
LarryMade2
If you can get it cheap register it now - you don't have to use it, and the
yearly registration is a pittance compared to trying to buy it after someone
squatted it

------
acmyers112
It's best to buy it now.

